# Raptors Name Game



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is how this name game works. Name any player/coach/management member that has been or is with the Raptors.

I will start... VINCE CARTER.....


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

carlos rogers

this game is boring, you win.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> carlos rogers
> 
> this game is boring, you win.


LOL cmon other teams have this too, lets play.. and there is no winner lol :woot:


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

john Thomas


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

OLIVER MILLER!! :hurl:


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

Vincenzo Esposito!!! LOL


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> Vincenzo Esposito!!! LOL


LOL I remember the name but I never saw him play. How was he?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

sean marks


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL I remember the name but I never saw him play. How was he?



horrible!

Italian league: 25 ppg
NBA: 0.2 ppg

proof that importing Euros are not the real deal.......he didnt get time tho...he still prolly wouldve been ****


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

Garth Joseph!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

LENNY WILKINS :nonono:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

BUTCH CARTER!!


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL cmon other teams have this too, lets play.. and there is no winner lol :woot:


"Raptors Name Game"

every game has a winner!

but anyways

Antawan jamison


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

Chris Childs!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

POPEYE JONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clown:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

WALT WILLIAMS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodman91 (Jun 12, 2003)

First raptor Ever ..........

B.J. Armstrong


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

DOUG CHRISTIE!!


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

Master P!!!!...wha waz his reel name?


----------



## Rodman91 (Jun 12, 2003)

Percy Miller was his real name

Kenny Anderson


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

Chris Bosh...


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

NATE HUFFMAN


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

Lindsey Hunter


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

GARY TRENT!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

CHAUNCEY BILLUPS!


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

Danny Fortson


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

btw when do i win this game?


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

dell curry


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Allen Iverson


----------



## Rodman91 (Jun 12, 2003)

mugsy bogues


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Allen Iverson


WRONG YO HE NEVER WAS A RAPTOR! YOU LOSE

KEON CLARK


----------



## Markffd (Oct 20, 2002)

Tracy Mcgrady


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

DEE BROWN!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

acie earl


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

marcus camby


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Chuck Mooney!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Jimmy King 

btw, what's the point of this game?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Just to remember some oldtimer Raptors.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

ZAN TABAK!! :greatjob:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Alvin Robertson 

166 steals in inaugural season with Raps.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Kareem Rush


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

RAFER ALSTON


----------



## billybob05 (Jul 21, 2003)

Corliss Williamson


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

DANNY FORTSON!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> DANNY FORTSON!





> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> Danny Fortson


ALVIN WILLIAMS


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

This looks better
Alvin William
--------------
Damon Stoudamire or Vince Carter


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

GREG FOSTER


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> WRONG YO HE NEVER WAS A RAPTOR! YOU LOSE
> ...


Allen Iverson could be a Raptors because the Raptors won the lottery in 1996, and if there wasn't this expension team can't get top draft pick rule, he would be a raptors, isn't the point of this game relating players that's related to the Raptors, if Kenny Anderson could be on there, why not Iverson.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> Allen Iverson could be a Raptors because the Raptors won the lottery in 1996, and if there wasn't this expension team can't get top draft pick rule, he would be a raptors, isn't the point of this game relating players that's related to the Raptors, if Kenny Anderson could be on there, why not Iverson.


who's to say that they would have taken him? but anyways your out, game over for you.

slasher is out too for the repeat answer, game over for you too!


Shawn Respert


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> who's to say that they would have taken him? but anyways your out, game over for you.
> ...


oh wow, big deal, I lost in this game, it's sooo much fun and I just want to keep playing. 

This game would be over in around 150 posts.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

someone's sour because they lost  




Popeye Jones


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> Allen Iverson could be a Raptors because the Raptors won the lottery in 1996, and if there wasn't this expension team can't get top draft pick rule, he would be a raptors, isn't the point of this game relating players that's related to the Raptors, if Kenny Anderson could be on there, why not Iverson.


Its players that were on the Raptors. Kenny Anderson was on the Raptors; he never played, but he was officially traded to the Raptors and then from the Raptors. Allen Iverson was never officially anything Raptors. Don't play the what if game LOL


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> who's to say that they would have taken him? but anyways your out, game over for you.
> ...


I am still in


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

donald whiteside


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

i think i can win this game, no one here knows as much raps history as i do lol


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> POPEYE JONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clown:





> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> someone's sour because they lost
> 
> 
> ...


REGGIE SLATER!!


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

damn i'm out


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ART LONG


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

DELL CURRY


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> DEE BROWN!!!





> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> DEE BROWN


VOSHON LENARD


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Damone Brown


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

DARELL WALKER!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Zendon Hamilton


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

ANTAWN JAMISON!


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

slasher your out, you lose, game over for you, you are not the vinnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeer!

VINCE CARTER!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

there are no winners or losers dummy, i made the game and i never said there will be winners or losers.... 

we just do this to remind us of good ol' raptors players


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

ROY ROGERS


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

every game must have a vinnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeer!!! :yes: 

your not a vinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeer!!! :yes: , your a loser


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> every game must have a vinnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeer!!! :yes:
> 
> your not a vinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeer!!! :yes: , your a loser



And you're an idiot :stupid:


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

your sour :boohoo:


----------



## Rodman91 (Jun 12, 2003)

sherone wright

Not sure how to spell the first name but he would have been good if not for the car accident he was in


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

CARLOS ARYO 

or however you spell it


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

ALEK RADOJEVIC :nonono:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

so we can just keep throwing in names despite that they've been called out already? stupid game.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

:topic:


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

:boohoo:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

CORLISS WILLIAMSON!!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Martin Lewis!!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Lamond Murray


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Bob McCann :rotf:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Lloyd Daniels


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Brian Skinner


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Sean Marks


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Darell Walker!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

*Tyrone Corbin!*

Tyrone Corbin!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Chris Garner !!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Nobody wants to play anymore? :curse: 

LOL


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

Nobody has mention the best(most expensive) pine rider in the history of the game.


Yogi "get me some ****ing tweezer' Stewart


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

isiah thomas


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I will dedicate my 600th post to some player on the Raptors 1998 roster that goes by the name of Will Cunningham :cheers:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

Will Cunningham


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

Cliff Rozier


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

Herb Williams


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

ME!!..well in a couple of years


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

MadFishx!! lol


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

John Thomas


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

dontonio wingfield


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Ed Stokes


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

bell globemedia


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

Gary Trent


----------



## bball_is_life (Aug 2, 2003)

Tracy Macgrady


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Matt Boner


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

gary trent


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Zan Tabak


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Chauncy Billups


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

John Long


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Jay Triano


----------

